# Glade Riding Progression



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the super tight trees. A super stiff board will make this harder but so will a super soft board. The biggest trick is just practice. Dont be afraid to stop and pick out a line to plan out your next couple turns then once you have made those turns stop and collect your thoughts and plan out some more turns. Some people worry about the stopping but it is better to be safe than wrapped around a tree. Eventually this planning and thinking will come more naturally and you will be able to do it on the fly. 
If you already like the trees you must know the look between the trees not at them but I need to repeat it. You will always go where you are looking. 
Also don't grab ahold of the trees. I know a lot of people that do this as a beginner (myself included) but once you get a little better and faster you can hurt your arm/wrist/hand pretty bad.


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Good to know I was already taking a first step towards better glade running. Whenever I go through tight trees I stop to pick out my line but more spaced trees allow for more fluid runs in picking the line on the go. 
I feel my biggest issue is probably edge to edge transitioning and speed control as I tend to slide through tighter portions and not cruise through them. In moderately spaced trees I have no problem keeping control of speed and turns because I have enough room/time to do what I want to do. Is there a certain turning technique or something I should use? Should I just practice quicker, tighter turns on groomers?
Good to know not to grab the trees too. I used to use them to help get tighter turns but now I'll try to break that habit.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The best lesson really is just practice. This video shows one of my favorite trails. I book it through here but this is a group of beginners. I dont stop and I am through in about the time it takes them to get into the trail. Only difference is practice.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH *look between the trees not at them* BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH *You will always go where you are looking.* BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH *don't grab ahold of the trees.* BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH


That about sums it up. The rest will come naturally. I would also suggest tackling steeper runs even if you have to take it one turn at a time and side slip some sections. 

Don't worry about your board. Sometimes your just have to ride over a branch to keep your hide. Face masks are wise to save you from getting gummed. *Helmets are absolutely essential in the trees.*

Better to ride in the woods with friends but if not, wouldn't be a bad idea to carry a radio. Most resorts monitor FRS Channel 9 (467.5875Mhz) with CTCSS Code 11 (97.4Hz).


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

cifex said:


> That about sums it up. The rest will come naturally. I would also suggest tackling steeper runs even if you have to take it one turn at a time and side slip some sections.
> 
> Don't worry about your board. Sometimes your just have to ride over a branch to keep your hide. Face masks are wise to save you from getting gummed. *Helmets are absolutely essential in the trees.*


Thanks. As always you are wise beyond your years


+1 on the brain bucket


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday, 1 run through thigh deep fluff in tight trees and shallow slope...all I could think about was not biffing or stopping cause it would be hell to swim out.


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. It'll be interesting trying to improve my mogul riding lol.
That run looks like a blast btw, Mysticfalcon. Where is it?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

suicidelemming said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. It'll be interesting trying to improve my mogul riding lol.
> That run looks like a blast btw, Mysticfalcon. Where is it?


It's an unmarked in-bounds glade at Jay Peak.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

I do a ton of glade riding, actually unless the people I happen to be riding with can't do glades yet, its all I do. Things that really help me:

HELMET!! besides the obvious safety features being able to headbut branches is awesome

Quick turns to keep speed in control as snowolf mentioned,

Stop to scope your lines - unless its really shallow then try and make it through before stopping and having to hike out - (assuming theres decent amount of powder, anyways)

Once you decide on a line stick to it unless its something really dangerous, hesitating and changing your mind between one way or another often ends up hitting the tree in the middle.

Make sure your weight is positioned correctly, just about every fall / mistake I make in the trees is due to backseating, and then you don't have the control required to turn fast enough and keep under control.

Hope these help!


----------



## ohsleeper (Oct 12, 2010)

this doesnt work in packed snow but in powder i find it nice to pull up into a manual hard to slow myself down in tight trees vs. skidding cause sometimes its hard to get pointed again especially in deep snow, or if you dont have enough room to side slip. rocker boards are great for this.


----------

